# Fort Benning duck hunting



## Airborne28 (Aug 16, 2013)

Looking for some guys to go duck hunting with this season. Anyone know a group or some good spots?


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 17, 2013)

If you were at Stewart I could hook you up. Some of the best duck hunting I have ever done was alone on different military post. Good Luck


----------



## con50582 (Aug 19, 2013)

Where do you work?


----------



## gsppurist (Aug 19, 2013)

PM sent...


----------



## Airborne28 (Sep 13, 2013)

con50582 said:


> Where do you work?



I work out at bld 5500, by range control


----------



## gsppurist (Sep 13, 2013)

Con50582 is a good person to know.  I have hunted there several times and will conitinue to.  In scouting, there have been no teal but Woodies should be good this year.  Seen some atypicals on Weems but you can't hunt that anymore.  Some other good areas when they are open.  PM me when you get a chance.


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Sep 13, 2013)

Im down here on Rucker, maybe we could swap some hunts when season gets closer. Wouldnt mind huntin with another soldier


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Sep 13, 2013)

Get with JHannah92. He hunts down there a good bit.


----------



## Tharry91 (Nov 24, 2013)

I never duck hunted before but would love to get into it, I work on Benning


----------

